# How many Of You Have Actually Ridden A Steam Train ?



## Panther

I come from a small town in upstate New York. We had our local railroad, you may have heard about it "New York Central", I had the opportunity to ride several times in the late 50's, and into the early 60's. from LaGuardia Airport to Oneida, Took 11 hours, longer than the flight from California to New York City, BTW, the Flight was On a Lockheed Constellation.
Then into the 60's, I rode the Steam train from Utica to Lake Placid, several times during the summers I spent in Beaver River at my Aunt and Uncles Cabin. The only way there was Train, Boat, or Helicopter. The Rails have since been torn up. 
The smells and feelings standing next to a steam locomotive, is beyond compare. As is the raw power of the Constellation with 3 foot long Blue flames coming out of the exhaust headers, and the Vibrations and power are amazing.

Dan


----------



## MtRR75

Just an excursion train about 25 years ago.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I think this is a "real" railroad question, moved to appropriate forum. 

Yes, I've ridden steam trains, diesels too.


----------



## Panther

This is the only section I go to, so I won't see responses.
I just don't have time to check all. That was why i put it here.
Dan


----------



## Chet

I rode on a number of the when I was growing up with relatives working on both the Milwaukee Road and the Northern Pacific. 

Whenever we travel, if we are going to be anywhere near an operating steam railroad, we will try if at all possible to visit. Here's the Virginia and Truck in Virginia City, NV we visited while attending a bowling tournament in Reno.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Panther said:


> This is the only section I go to, so I won't see responses.
> I just don't have time to check all. That was why i put it here.
> Dan


Subscribe to the thread, you'll get email whenever someone posts a new reply.


----------



## Yellowstone Special

My grandfather took me on my very first train ride back in 1954, when I was 5 years old. We took Union Pacific's Yellowstone Express, between my hometown of Rexburg, in eastern Idaho, to Rigby, about 15 miles to the south. The train was pulled by a light Pacific 4-6-2 with a Vandy tender, and consisted of a baggage car, and 3 passenger coaches. 

The next year, the UP discontinued that train. I have never forgotten the experience and it's probably what originated my interest in trains. The next year, UP dieselized the line which was its Yellowstone Branch, replacing all steam locomotives with diesel GP-7s, then GP-9s.

I've also ridden a couple of tourist trains, the Heber Creeper from Heber City, UT down to Vivian Park in the Provo Canyon in the 1980s, and the Durango-Silverton train in Colorado, in 2007.

Steam was and is awesome!


----------



## Chet

I have also ridden on numerous excursion behind Union Pacifics 844 and 3085. Rode on the Durango and Silverton a number of times also. We love steam. The Nevada Railroad museum is a great place to visit in Ely, NV.


----------



## seayakbill

Been on quite a few club excursions pulled by a variety of steamers. Here is the Tennessee Valley Steamer at a LOTS Convention.

Bill


----------



## SDIV Tim

Biggest engine I rode on was a K-36 @ Durango and Silverton. I run live steam stuff so I ran a UP Northern with about 38 cars.


----------



## Traindiesel

*Steam Train Trips*

I've been lucky enough to ride behind these steam locomotives in the last few years:

Cass Scenic Railroad
















Durbin & Greenbriar Railroad








Strasburg Railroad








Essex Steam Train & Riverboat (Essex, Ct.)
















Norfolk & Western 4-8-4 #611








Nickel Plate Road #765








New Hope & Ivyland Railroad








Steam Into History (On the former Northern Central Railway)
















Steamtown National Historic Site Excursion


----------



## Texas Pete

Mom had two brothers, both of whom lived in Westchester County, Thornwood and Pleasantville. Since we lived way up in the _real_ upper Manhattan, above 135th street, we'd catch the Brewster local at New York Central's 125th street station. This was in the very early fifties.

Apparently I was already a bit train crazy and had made my feelings known, so when the train got to North White Plains and the electric motor from Grand Central got swapped out for a steam engine, Dad would take us off the train to observe the changeover. As I recall, the steamer was a filthy beater 4-6-2 that had seen better days. Didn't matter. It was alive . . . ALIVE! Probably rode behind one of those a dozen or so times before an Alco RS-? got substituted, which was a horrible disappointment to me.

Also, around 1950 or so Dad wanted to take me out to Montauk at the Eastern end of Long Island. We rode a Long Island Railroad "name" train called "The Fisherman's Special." Didn't get to see the locomotive changeover but it was obvious from the smoke and cinders flying by the coach windows as we raced (and I mean _raced_)out to the end of the island that the train was steam powered. All's I remember is when we got off at Montauk the loco had what I later learned was a Belpaire firebox.

In retrospect it's fascinating to me that these were not "excursion/preservation" engines, just hard working locos doing their jobs every day. Glad I got in on that.

Pete


----------



## laz57

Here is the one
I helped engineer and be fireman on, at the Pioneer Tunnel in Ashland Pa.


----------



## cole226

growing up in the 60's there was a theme park near us that had a climax i rode alot.
carrol park and western

















more recently Steamtown in scranton


----------



## thedoc

When I was in HS one of our summer excursions was to ride behind any steam train in Pa. That included the Strasburg, Everett, East Broadtop, and several others. More recently I have ridden the steam train at Williams Grove Pa. And in 1976 the Chessie steam special came to Rockwood Pa. and my parents were offered two tickets for the return trip to Pittsburgh. I told them to get on the train and my Brother, who lived in Pittsburgh, picked them up and brought them home. I took their truck and trailer back to their house and waited for them. FYI, a native of Rockwood drove the engine on that trip.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Brian, you take the prize.


----------



## Hot Water

Since I was born in the early 1940s, I have ridden behind MANY Jersey Central and PRR steam locomotive hauled passenger trains. I began "learning" on and around steam locomotives in the mid 1950s, and began working on steam locomotives in 1962 (Buffalo Creek & Gauley RR, in West Virginia). I also tried some hand firing on Kentucky and Tennessee 2-8-2 #12, now known as Southern Rwy #4501. 

In excursion service, I've ridden behind PRR K4sa #612, Reading #2124, Southern Rwy. #4501, Frisco #1522, MIL #261, N&W 611, N&W 1218, Clinchfield #1, NKP #765, UP #844, and UP #3985.

As a crew member (Fireman, Engineer, maintenance crewman), I have worked on NKP 765, SP 4449, T&P 610, Canadian Pacific #2860, UP 844, and UP 3985.


----------



## Bill Webb

Born in Bluefield, W Va and parents from Suffolk, Va... N and W all the way. Moved to Suffolk and went to school at Va Tech, easy ride to Christiansburg, again N and W.

Pocahontas was the way to travel back then and it was fun. Then I got a car; bye bye train.


----------



## Rip Track

I've been on the Strasburg train twice. Once I road on a excursion train run by the Indiana and Whitewater Valley Railroad. A steam engine pulled it, with the the help of a diesel switcher. I can't recall what types they were. Anyone know?


----------



## MtRR75

Traindiesel said:


> I've been lucky enough to ride behind these steam locomotives in the last few years:
> 
> Cass Scenic Railroad


A working Shay! Cool. I need to find a way to get there someday.


----------



## Lehigh74

I was born in the early 50s. Too late (I think) to have ridden behind a revenue steamer. But excursion/tourist lines…sure.

New Hope and Ivyland
Black River and Western 60
NKP 765
Reading and Northern 425
Wilmington and Western 58
Western Maryland 734
Strasburg 89, 475


----------



## thedoc

I once got into an argument with an individual who claimed that most Shays were 3 truck when I said most were 2 truck. The confusion arose because the organizations that preserve these engines will pick a 3 truck engine to preserve, because if you have a 3 truck you automatically have a 2 truck. There were 2,166 2 truck Shays built, 582 3 truck, and 20 4 truck. So clearly the 2 truck Shays dominated. This individual also claimed that a square rigged ship couldn't tack, which is wrong, and that a hammer was an implement of destruction and he wouldn't have one in his tool box. I guess my question is, why do I have to meet all the loonies.


----------



## Chet

A little off of the subject, but here's a diesel powered shay.


----------



## Mark Boyce

I rode at Cass twice, East Broad Top twice, Strasburg once, and Western Maryland Scenic once! Lots of fun! Hoping to ride Potomac Eagle soon, but that's diesel


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DonR

I enjoyed the steam powered L & N between Louisville and St. Louis, dinner on the diner
and all. Something you may not think of, your train is pulled by a
2 cylinder locomotive. You can actually feel the 'pull' of the pistons when
the train starts out. I also got to ride the 'hello Dolly' Train in
Straussburg, Pennsylvania, ans the beautiful Norfolk Southern 1954 steamer pulling
a fan train.

Don


----------



## John Olson

Sometime in the late 40's (1948?) my parents took me on the Pierre Marquette from Grand Rapids MI to the Henry Ford museum in Detroit and then back. I was too young to remember much about the engine, but I do recall being impressed by the whole dining car thing. I also recall being a little wary of all the noise and motion going through the passageway from car to car.


----------



## carinofranco

My uncle took me on a steam powered train in 1949 or 50 from PA to visit relatives in Detroit. I remember the porter offering pillows for 50 cents. I also recall seeing the ties when I flushed the toilet.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## johnfl68

I have ridden the following, I'm sure there are a few others that I can't remember right now:


LRR #110
• BLW 4-6-2 "Pacific"


NKP #587
• BLW 2-8-2 "Mikado"


CPLERR #44 _Judy K._
• VIW 0-4-0T converted to 2-4-0

CPLERR #22 _Myron H._
• VIW 0-4-0T converted to 2-4-0


KIMVRR #12 _(Tecumseh) Kenny Van Meter_
• CMP 4-4-0

KIMVRR #19 _(Simon Kenton) Lew Brown_
• CMP 4-4-0


WDWRR #1 _Walter E. Disney_
• BLW 4-6-0 "Ten-Wheeler"

WDWRR #2 _Lilly Belle_
• BLW 2-6-0 "Mogul"

WDWRR #3 _Roger E. Broggie_
• BLW 4-6-0 "Ten-Wheeler"

WDWRR #4 _Roy O. Disney_
• BLW 4-4-0 "American"


----------



## santafe158

I've ridden behind:

N&W 611
















N&W 475 (Strasburg)



Flagg Coal 75

I work on and operate the three locomotives at Greenfield Village, which I also rode behind when I was younger.

D&LN/DT&I 4-4-0 #7








Calumet and Hecla Mining Co. 0-6-4T #3 "Torch Lake"








GVRR 4-4-0 #1 "Edison"








I also work on and operate Strasburg's Thomas The Tank Engine 0-6-0T locomotive when it visits.


----------



## Fire21

Quite a few years ago we rode the Black Hills Central Railroad, also known as the 1880s Train. It's a 20-mile, two-hour ride through the Black Hills not too far from Mt. Rushmore.

I agree with DonR...you can feel those cylinders pull. Gives a sort of rocking sensation on slow uphills.


----------



## RonthePirate

My family lived in Chicago when I was born. My dad was a switchman for the Milwaukee Road in Bensenville, Il.
He used to take me to the yard on his days off.
We would ride the 0-4-0's, the switchers. 

I still have a few clouded memories of that. They were noisy, dirty, scary, hot, oily, but wonderful little engines.


----------



## Chet

When I was a kid growing up, I had relatives wrking for both the Milwaukee Road and the Northern Pacific and spent countless hours riding with them. I did get to ride in the 5100 class Challengers and also the 5000 class Yellowstone's (2-8-8-4) on their last duties as helpers over Bozeman Pass just before they were scrapped. 

We do quite a bit of traveling and will take major detours to ride on steamers. Some of the railroads we have ridden on are the Cass Scenic Railway, the Grand Canyon train. We have also ridden behind the Union Pacific 844 and 3985.

We have ridden on the Nevada Northern in Elko, NV and the Virginia & Truckee in Virginia City, NV. We have also ridden on the Durango and Silverton narrow gauge a number of times. Also the McCloud River. There are more but can't think of all of them at the moment.


----------



## AFGP9

I've taken steam powered excursion trains in 7 different states. Some rides were 5 miles long and some were 30 miles long. Loved every minute. 
Got to ride in the cab of one of those engine. We had stopped at a tourist site along the way. Everybody went to the site. Not me. I stayed with the engineer and the crew talking steam locomotives. Since it was a hot day my wife went back to the coach. That's how I got the offer to ride in the cab. Lucky for me my wife likes those trains rides too.
Also, when I was a kid we lived near the Illinois Central RR. At that time they still ran some steam freight trains. I would run to the tracks and watch that steam freight as it approached and went by. 
I think the smell of those locomotives is addicting. Here locally there is a Thresherman's Reunion every year. The farm steam engines there have the same smell. Love it.


----------



## natsb

*Cass Steam weekend*

Rode four different trains in one weekend last year in Cass, WV. They call it Steam Weekend, and will certainly be going back.

Riding the Durbin Rocket Climax #3. The rain was causing the whole engine to steam.









Rode the first car, so I got up close and personal with Shay #5 an Cass Whittaker Run.

















Shay #6 pushed us up 9% grades to Bald Knob with the help of Hiesler #6 seen here at the first switchback.









Oiling up the Shay for the next run.









Hiesler #6 gears:





Western Maryland Shay #6 gears:


----------



## Gramps

To answer the question, my first steam ride was on the Strasborg RR tourist line in the 70's. I guess it boils down to where you come from. I grew up in New York City on the east side of Manhattan. I not only never saw a steam engine, I never saw a diesel until after 1958 . The NY Central ran huge electric 3rd rail boxcabs, even on trains like the 20th Century Limited, into and out of Grand Central Terminal which were exchanged for diesels in Croton, NY. The New Haven also ran EP5 electrics into GCT and the Pennsy ran GG1's into Penn Station. I moved out to Queens in the late 50's and finally saw diesels on the Long Island RR but they never ran into Manhattan.


----------



## Don F

My wife and boys have been on several excursions, but not nearly enough. We've been on some Steamtown trips, one over the Nicholson Viaduct during Steamtown's early days in Scranton. Two summers ago, we went from Mountain Top PA to Jim Thorpe Pa, 
We couldn't swing the 765 excursion last summer from Pittston Pa to Jim Thorpe, but there is another trip from Mt top this coming summer. I would much rather the fall though.
Don


----------



## rogruth

I have never been on one of the famous excursion trains.

I rode passenger trains pulled by steam locos on the B&O, C&O, PRR, W&LE and the CRI&P.
I rode in the cabs of several freight locos on the PRR, a B6 and H10 as I can recall.


----------



## turbo16

As a kid living in Poland back in the 80's steam was still in use, we rode the train a lot and most of the time it was a steam engine. I recognized and knew them all, my favorite one to this day is the Ty2.


----------



## time warp

The steam engine at the Eureka Springs railroad was my last one. Couldn't see it the year after, the boiler wouldn't pass. Its stored cold now.


----------



## Don F

My wife three sons and I have been on a few steam excursions. I think we were on the first or one of the first Steamtown excursions across the Nicholson Viaduct. Two summers ago, the wife and I rode behind the Reading and Northern's 425 along the Lehigh River.


----------



## Lehigh74

That ride behind the Reading and Northern Pacific is a nice one. I'll be doing it again in October.


----------



## Don F

Where will it be running?


----------



## Lehigh74

Don F said:


> Where will it be running?


From Port Clinton to Jim Thorpe and return.

http://www.lgsry.com/autumn-leaf/


----------



## Don F

Lehigh74 said:


> From Port Clinton to Jim Thorpe and return.
> 
> Thank you Lehigh 74, my wife and I may be interested in one of these trips. It will be nice to travel from the south, and then there are the cheese steak sandwiches at the Port Clinton Hotel!
> Don


----------



## Lehigh74

The only down side is the parking situation in Port Clinton.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=46298


----------



## Don F

Lehigh74 said:


> The only down side is the parking situation in Port Clinton.
> 
> I was going to ask you about that. I Guess it would be preferable to know someone down that way and get dropped off.


----------



## jclassfan

It wasn't on the mainline but I have ridden on N&W 611 at the transportation museum at Spencer NC. 

















Hoping to have the funds to take a real excursion next year.

Sent from my SM-J320P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tucgary

We took the Durango and Silverton RR tour. A beautiful one day ride up the mountain to Silverton Colorado, on a narrow gauge railroad. In Silverton you have an hour and a half to explore the town while they turn the train around.
Highly recommended! Well worth your time.thumbsup::thumbsup:
Tucgary


----------



## DonR

That Norfolk & Western 611 is one of the most
beautiful steam locos ever built. I was lucky enough
to ride a fan train with it at the head end a decade
or so. Round trip, Jacksonville to Valdosta, Ga. and
back. The Valdosta Fire Dept. was used to replenish
the water in the tender as we enjoyed a Southern
Fried Chicken picnic in the park lunch.

Don


----------



## pvt64

Steam Excursion at Steam Town.


----------



## irontodd

Cripple Creek and Victor narrow gauge in Colorado

mtf build thread http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=102266


----------



## jclassfan

Rode in the cab of n&w 611 over the weekend. 

Sent from my SM-J320P using Tapatalk


----------



## thedoc

Rode all the steam trains in Pa. in the 60's, I've only ridden a few since then.


----------



## 3.8TransAM

7 1/4 gauge to 611

611 pre second retirement, will get her gain if she comes near me!

Already told older boy I'm dropping cash for 4014 in a dome over Sherman Hill.


----------



## Fire21

3.8TransAM said:


> 7 1/4 gauge to 611
> 
> 611 pre second retirement, will get her gain if she comes near me!
> 
> Already told older boy I'm dropping cash for 4014 in a dome over Sherman Hill.


Is this some sort of code language? :dunno:


----------



## ebtnut

I've seen, ridden behind, and ridden in dozens of steamers over the decades. I spent several summers with my grandparents in PA when I was very young and the Pennsy line through town was still all steam. I'm sure that helped get me started. Back in the day, there were lots of steam tourist operations in the mid-Atlantic region and I've hit almost all of them. Planning a visit to Strasburg this Saturday in conjunction with an O scale sale/swap meet. Hoping they have the 4-8-0 in service - my favorite of their stable.


----------



## jclassfan

taking an excursion behind the N&W J611 on Saturday. 

will be at the throttle a week from Friday. 

Sent from my SM-J327P using Tapatalk


----------



## ebtnut

Is this some sort of code language? Well, sort of. More like shorthand. 7 1/4 guage is 
1 1/2 inch scale live steam. 611 refers to N&W 611, which is featured several times in this thread. The loco was retired to a museum around 1960, ressurected once for fan trips in the 1990's, again retired to the museum, then brought back again three years ago. 4014 refers to the UP Big Boy 4-8-8-4 that has also been brought out of a museum display by the UP to be restored to operation, which is expected next year. The writer want to ride in a vista-dome car on the signature climb for the UP that the Big Boys were designed to run over.


----------



## doneuald

South Simcoe railway, Tottenham, Ontario Canada , good ride on a steam train


----------



## Kadotus

I've only ridden in the converted-to-biodiesel steamers at Disneyland and Knott's Berry Farm. No coal but no soot either!


----------



## GNfan

*My one steamer experience*

There was a coal burning, live steam "amusement park train" at Gold Creek Park in Woodinville, WA in the 1960's. I rode it once as a small child, and picked up a walnut-sized piece of coal as a souvenir. According to the caption, the engineer is my great-uncle, who was one of the park's owners,


----------



## 1905dave

*Steam*

2 Winter Woolies at the East Broad Top
UP 844 in Arkansas
UP 3985 in Utah
Chessie Steam Special with RDG 2101
RBMN 425 (?) in Pennsylvania
Strasburg PRR 1223
Strasburg decapod
NH&I in Pennsylvania (ex-CN)
Several live steamers in Waverly, NE (Camp Creek Modelers)
Tourist line near Mt Rushmore.

Plus UP 6936 in Arkansas (not steam but close).


----------



## ebtnut

765 with the NKP heritage unit cross the Beaver River into Beaver Falls, PA in 2012


----------



## ebtnut

That little amusement park 4-4-0 was almost certainly built by Crown Metal Products of Wyano, PA. They specialized in these types of small lokies and were in business at least into the '70's.


----------



## ebtnut

OK, got info on how to post pics. Here's the 765 pic.


----------



## rogruth

I thought I had done this earlier but can't find it, so I will now.
My train interest goes to the 1930s. An uncle worked for the Pennsy out of Mingo Junction, Ohio took me to visit the roundhouse when I was @3-4. I was put in the cab of a steam loco. Several weeks later we visited the roundhouse again and this time I was put in the cab and we backed on to the turntable and off the other side. Later we rode about a mile back to my uncles house. I would visit the roundhouse almost every time I was in that area and got to know many that worked there. This line ran south along the west bank of the Ohio River and through my home town.
I sometimes got to ride along the river in the cab or a caboose. The locos were usually 2-8-0s or 2-8-2s. Now and then a 2-10-0.
I made several trips on a commuter train between Steubenville, OH and Pittsburgh, Pa. This train usually had a 4-6-0 but sometimes a 4-4-2. Both had great pick-up between stations. I do not remember the route we took.
In the late 1940s and early 1950s I had an aunt tht lived in Chicago that I visited every summer. Rode the B&O behind a steam loco, usually a 4-6-2 but several times a 2-8-2, from Bellaire, OH to Willard where our car was added to a diesel pulled B&O train. In 1948 and 1949 I attended the Railroad Fair in Chicago several times. The only train ride at the fair was a narrow gauge around the perimeter. It was a good way around the park. The train ride from where my aunt lived to the fair was on the IC electrified suburban lines. If I was going to the downtown Loop area I would ride the Rock Island. At that time it was still mostly steam.
When in college in Kentucky I would sometimes ride the train home. I would go on the C&O from Morehead,KY to Huntington,WV behind diesels and at Huntington transferred to the B&O for the northbound ride on the east bank of the Ohio River. Now this was an interesting train. Still steam pulled in 1952 and 1953. It was the shortest Pullman trip in the country,from Huntington to Wheeling. This train left Huntington about 10 PM and arrived in Wheeling at 7 AM. It made stops at sheds to pick up milk. I usually had a buddy that rode with me and often we would be the only passengers on the train, Many people would get on and ride to the next station. Seemed to have the same crew all the time. It usually had a Pullman, a coach and two head-end cars, one for milk.
I will not get into the trains that I saw using steam or the tourist trains pulled by steam that I have ridden.
Honestly, today I would rather see the steam locos than ride behind them. Along that line I saw all classes of steam locos the PRR had from the late 1930s until the end of steam except the 
Q and S class. I also saw freight trains on the Pennsy pulled by K4s and T1s.


----------



## ebtnut

Rog, sounds like you're a few years ahead of me. I spent some summers with my grandparents in Warren, PA at the end of the '40's when I was 4-6 years old. The Pennsy's P&E line came through town double-tracked and all steam. There was one K-4 powered round-trip passenger train per day - woke me up in the morning and when it went back south in the evening it was time for bed. The NYC had a branch through town, but it was on the other side of the river and never saw any trains on it. I grew up in the metro D.C. area, and the B&O had dieselized that area early on. I only have a very vague memory of once seeing the Cincinnattian go through College Park when I was 2. I basically grew up in the steam tourist era. Got my first actual cab ride in a CP Pacific on the Ma and Pa in 1962 when they were running tourist trips out of York, PA. Over the years I've had the opportunity to fire and run several steamers.


----------



## rogruth

EBT, 
I'm 83, In my area in the 1940s and early 1950s steam was still holding on for a while.
It seems that the last to go in that area was on the B&O.


----------



## Fire21

ebtnut said:


> OK, got info on how to post pics. Here's the 765 pic.
> 
> View attachment 315465


Beautiful photo. I understand why they run a diesel with the steam, but it just breaks my heart to see it. Wild horses aren't really wild anymore...


----------



## jclassfan

N&W 611. Riding is great but being at the throttle was better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebtnut

No. 734, "Mountain Thunder" pounds across the former WM bridge in the Cumberland Narrows. She's now down for her FRA-mandated overhaul. Eagerly awaiting her replacement, C&O 2-6-6-2 No. 1309.


----------



## Yellowstone Special

I took my first steam train ride on Union Pacific's Yellowstone Express from my hometown of Rexburg, Idaho to Rigby, about 15 miles down the line. This was in 1954 when I was 5 years old and my grandfather knew I loved trains, so took me on a short train ride with him.

I remember that I loved that ride. This photo of the train was taken July 15, 1941, about 15 years before I rode it.


----------



## Krieglok

Years ago, rode in the cab of NKP 765, rode behind A&A 14, N&W 611, Cass Scenic, EBT, and finally, briefly ran a Porter 0-4-0 tank engine on the TCRR...

Tom


----------



## Diesel Fuel

I rode a tourist train in PA and one out west in the mountains somewhere, maybe Colorado


----------



## Nikola

I have. Many times. Was even on a double-header that derailed (the tender in between). Leaning out the windows and getting clinkers in your hair was awesome.


----------



## Scotie

As a child I rode steam on the LIRR several times.
Since then many excursions--NKP 759, Royal Hudson, Montreal to Quebec City in February (that was some trip).
And of course Valley RR, Strasburg, Black River and Western etc.


----------



## wvgca

never drove a steam engine, train loco ... but ran a couple of steam traction engines when i was -real- young


----------



## ebtnut

I've had my hand on the throttle with the following locos (that I can recall) - EBT 15, CP 1246 & 1278, PRR 439. Ridden in the cab of more, including BM&R 425, SR 2716, N&W 611, GETY 38, Cass Shay 3, WM Shay 6, Heisler 6, D&GV Climax.


----------



## Diesel Fuel

Scotie said:


> As a child I rode steam on the LIRR several times.
> Since then many excursions--NKP 759, Royal Hudson, Montreal to Quebec City in February (that was some trip).
> And of course Valley RR, Strasburg, Black River and Western etc.


Strasburg, that's the one in PA. The one out west was a wood burner I think, it was really dirty


----------



## Southern

Not a train, But it is the only steam engine that I have ever driven. That's me at the controls.


----------



## Southern

I also have ridden behind, Tweetsie rr, SOU630, NW611, and in the cab of the Oregon Coast Scenic Railroad.


----------



## T-Man

well there is Canobie Lake It is Steam. Here is a general video to show you from you tube,







I have ridden it numerous times.


----------

